# ja no te faré pus cançons



## Roi Marphille

Hola!
Continuo fascinat pel parlar de les Balears! ara estic escoltant bastanta música + poemes d'allí. 
M'ha vingut un dubte en una frase: 
"ja no te faré pus cançons"
Això de "pus", vol dir "més"?

merci
Roi


----------



## belén

Hola

"Pus" és el negatiu de "més"

Per exemple, quan no vols menjar més dius "pus"  com a dir "basta"

O un exemple que em ve al cap, és quan era petita i mu mare  em duia al bany a fer pipí i quan ja havia acabat li deia "pus"

Clar, posant-li "no" serveix com a "més"

No en vull pus = No en vull més.

A la teva frase evidenment, es pot traduir com a "més" també, però curiosament si la canço digués "pus cançons" també voldria dir "no més cançons" 

Esper que quedi clar 

Be


----------



## Roi Marphille

belen said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> "Pus" és el negatiu de "més"
> 
> Per exemple, quan no vols menjar més dius "pus"  com a dir "basta"
> 
> O un exemple que em ve al cap, és quan era petita i mu mare  em duia al bany a fer pipí i quan ja havia acabat li deia "pus"
> 
> Clar, posant-li "no" serveix com a "més"
> 
> No en vull pus = No en vull més.
> 
> A la teva frase evidenment, es pot traduir com a "més" també, però curiosament si la canço digués "pus cançons" també voldria dir "no més cançons"
> 
> Esper que quedi clar
> 
> Be


Hola Belén!
gràcies per l'explicació! més tard he fet una ullada al diccionari català-valencià-balear i per sorpresa meva, me n'he adonat que també s'utilitza a la Plana de Vic en el sentit de "prou!". Ara no recordo haver-la sentit mai, de totes maneres m'agrada molt. Que bé aprendre una nova paraula!
Salutacions
Roi


----------



## belén

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola Belén!
> gràcies per l'explicació! més tard he fet una ullada al diccionari català-valencià-balear i per sorpresa meva, me n'he adonat que també s'utilitza a la Plana de Vic en el sentit de "prou!". Ara no recordo haver-la sentit mai, de totes maneres m'agrada molt. Que bé aprendre una nova paraula!
> Salutacions
> Roi



He estat pensant (wow, a la fi!!) i crec que deu esser una malfomació del "pas" francés (o català que a ses illes no empreem)

Saluts i de rés, només faltaria...
B


----------



## Samaruc

Una altra cosa que no sabia... Gràcies a tots dos.

Jo creia que "pus" era un sinònim complet de "més" i que ja estava en desús. I va i no...

Les Balears són un tresor lingüístic desconegut.


----------



## mateo19

Hmmm, jo penso que el "pus" balear també pot ser una variació del "plus" francès i no del "pas" francès.  Ho dic perquè el sentit és més semblant, "plus" significa "més" en francès, deriva del mateix mot en llatí.  I per casualitat, en francès "québécois" no es pronuncia la "l" en plus.  Tampoc es pronuncia la "s" (sona com "pu"), però en algun moment, la s sí es pronunciava.  No sé si això que acabo de dir us serveix, però espero que sí.


----------



## belén

Hola Mateo.
Però és que el que hem explicat aquí es que precisament "pus" no vol dir "més", sino exactament el contrari


----------



## ampurdan

Em penso que el que vol dir en Mateo és que en francès escrit s'utilitza el "ne ... plus" per dir "no més".

Je n'en veux plus : no en vull més / ja no en vull

A l'oral, el "ne" sol desapareixer i només queda el "plus" amb el sentit negatiu.

*Je veux plus aimer: no vull estimar més

En tots dos casos, la "s" final no es pronuncia, si no m'erro. En canvi, quan "plus" significa "més", com en la frase: "de plus en plus souvent utilisé" (cada cop més utilitzat), la "s" final sí que es pronuncia, crec.

En italià, també es fa servir el "non più", però em penso que sempre necessita la particula negativa per tenir el sentit de "no més/ja no".


----------



## mateo19

Hola Belén,

Gràcies pel comentari - tens raón, dec haver-ho llegit equivocadament.

No t'erres, Ampurdan, en francès la s final de "plus" no sol pronunciar-se quan és la particula negativa, però (generalmente però no sempre) sí quan és positiu (no més vs. més).  També tens raón respecte al que has dit sobre el italià.

Bon, saludo a tothom, que us vagi bé!


----------



## Dymn

Que jo sàpiga, _pus _era sinònim en català medieval per "més", però en català modern ha quedat restringit semànticament (en oracions negatives) i geogràficament (a Mallorca, no sé si a les altres illes). L'etimologia és sens dubte el llatí _plus _i és per tant cognat del francès _plus_, l'italià _più_, etc.


----------



## Ditas Veg

Dymn said:


> Que jo sàpiga, _pus _era sinònim en català medieval per "més", però en català modern ha quedat restringit semànticament (en oracions negatives) i geogràficament (a Mallorca, no sé si a les altres illes). L'etimologia és sens dubte el llatí _plus _i és per tant cognat del francès _plus_, l'italià _più_, etc.


Salutacions des de Palma...Efectivament és així...De manera que aquí a Mallorca pot donar-se la següent conversa: 
"En vols més?" - "No, no en vull pus". 
A part, ara això que comentaré és pura intuïció...Hi hauria una subtil diferència entre aquestes dues preguntes: "No en vols més?" / "No en vols pus?" . A la primera, qui pregunta ho fa sense "preconeixements" o "prejudicis"...No sap què contestarà l'interlocutor. En canvi a la segona, "No en vols pus?" d'alguna manera qui pregunta veu que l'altre no en voldrà més (de menjar, per exemple), o fins i tot el censura / mostra sorpresa, etc.
Naturalment, aquesta subtilitat només es donaria a les Balears...en altres llocs es podia expressar amb canvis d'entonació, etc...que tampoc no tenen per què no aparèixer a la versió mallorquina, etc. 
A veure què en pensen els senior members.


----------

